# Worst joke ever (sorry)



## white page (Feb 24, 2009)

this so bad that it made me laugh 

A frog goes into a bank and approaches the teller. He can see from her nameplate that her name is Patricia Whack. "Miss Whack, I'd like to get a $30,000 loan to take a holiday." 

Pattie looks at the frog in disbelief and asks his name. The frog says his name is Kermit Jagger, his dad is Mick Jagger, and that it's okay, he knows the bank manager. Pattie explains that he will need to secure the loan with some collateral. The frog says "Sure. I have this," and produces a tiny porcelain elephant, about half an inch tall - bright pink and perfectly formed. Very confused, Pattie explains that she'll have to consult with the bank manager and disappears into a back office. She finds the manager and says, "There's a frog called Kermit Jagger out there who claims to know you and wants to borrow $30,000, and he wants to use this as collateral." She holds up the tiny pink elephant. "I mean, what in the world is this?" 

The bank manager looks back at her and says..."It's a knick-knack, Pattie Whack. Give the frog a loan. His old man's a Rolling Stone."


----------



## amastie (Feb 24, 2009)

:funny:  Like like it!


----------



## ladylore (Feb 24, 2009)

That one is bad.


----------



## white page (Feb 24, 2009)

I would like to thank the forum fairy or elf , who corrects my spelling , I wrote *worse* initially , by the time I realized the mistake it was too late , and then with a wave of someones magic wand , it was corrected to *worst* , so thank you mysterious forum fairy or elf for saving me from deep embarassement yet again


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 24, 2009)

now that is funny thanks white page mary


----------



## Daniel (Feb 24, 2009)

I think Dr. Baxter would be proud of frog joke


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 24, 2009)

*cough* I was born in England...


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 24, 2009)

good one Dr Baxter


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 24, 2009)

I love it!  Gave me a smile.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 24, 2009)

im glad your smiling cat dancer i missed you mary


----------



## HBas (Feb 25, 2009)

Muhwhahahahahahaha - Jeezzzzz....


----------



## white page (Feb 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> *cough* I was born in England...



We now have an explanation for Dr. Baxters eccentric sense of humour ,:support:  all is forgiven  Dr. Baxter


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 25, 2009)

> We now have an explanation for Dr. Baxters eccentric sense of humour , all is forgiven Dr. Baxter



...Is it wise to give Dr. Baxter carte blanche on the jokes?


----------



## poohbear (Feb 25, 2009)

I like that one.  

--Poohbear


----------



## white page (Feb 25, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> ...Is it wise to give Dr. Baxter carte blanche on the jokes?




I dunno :hide:
time will tell


----------



## Adam777 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, that's actually not bad... kind of funny.


----------



## amastie (Feb 27, 2009)

WP,
I was reading a PsychLinks newsletter and your "worst joke ever" has had more  vews than many other posts.  Says something about what people want to read


----------



## white page (Feb 27, 2009)

amastie said:


> WP,
> I was reading a PsychLinks newsletter and your "worst joke ever" has had more  vews than many other posts.  Says something about what people want to read


Hi Amastie , :heart:
good point there .
If a thread in the fun room makes folk smile or groan then that's wonderful , the room is common ground , so it recieves views from all the members , however the other rooms are specialised , I for one avoid reading certain threads on cerain days because they may trigger me , some subjects are totally out of my experience and not relevant to me so I never read them.
Here one can meet members from the forum one wouldn't meet otherwise .
A true virtual waiting room.
I come to this forum for various reasons , to inform myself, to learn from the experience of others , for support and advice , to support and help other members if I can , and for the friendly atmosphere , even at times when I am crying inside I visit this room first  to laugh and smile ( see some of Dr B's famous jokes  )I know that this is true of most members . and that's what is amazing and a tribute to human nature I believe .

ps  waiting for the next joke


----------



## Marcel (May 23, 2009)

white page said:


> ps  waiting for the next joke



Thought this might fit in a thread that already had a frog joke.  

YouTube - Kermit's Therapy


----------



## Meg (May 23, 2009)

I like it! 

Great joke.


----------



## Into The Light (May 23, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> *cough* I was born in England...



that explains the love of spam sandwiches :dance2:


----------

